# silicone molds



## jkevin (Sep 9, 2014)

hi I do more reading than posting but I thought I would pass this along if you will allow. feel free to delete or move as you see fit I seen this on facebook and thought I would order some, got 11 of them for 5 bucks each couldn't go wrong even with shipping , check it out if you like size is 
 8x3x3 5/8x2.25 http://www.magicvalleysoap.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html


----------

